# Spare bedroom



## JoJo7 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi folks, 

At a bit of a crossroads and currently considering our options....

We live in Scotland and own a 2 bedroom property. The 2nd bedroom is used when my step kids come to stay every other weekend (used to be more regularly but their social lives have blossomed over the years, lol). My question is this - would the lack of a bedroom solely for the use of our child that we would adopt rule us out from the outset? I know that it does for fostering so presume it would be the same?

Any info would be great... Don't want to get my hopes up if it's fruitless from the start.

Jojo x


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi jojo7


They will want you to have a bedroom just for your adopted child, as they like them to have their own room.


Good luck in your journey


----------



## JoJo7 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you, it's as I thought then xx


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

jojo,
Have you thought of ways that you could be creative. If your step kids are getting older and only staying every fortnight then could you split your living area so the step kids have pull out bed etc 

It's worth exploring but the SWs will want your LO to have a room to themselves for their space etc
Good luck x


----------



## Nicola30 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi JoJo
Perhaps have a chat with your local adoption team and see what they say? 
We only have a 2 bed house, bedroom 2 was a guest room and when we discussed getting it baby ready we were told not to rush as would depend on what child we got etc.
As it was our little lady was used to sleeping in foster carers room and came straight in with us. We did do her a beautiful nursery but it's not very often she stays in it lol

It might just be worth a chat before you 100% rule it out. 

With the current adoption situation meaning it can be taking years from starting out to being placed with a child, would your step children still be staying over in a couple of years time (like if they have grown up etc) 

Just a thought x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Not for adoption, but my cousins step son has his own room and space in a log cabin in the garden.  I don't want it to come across the wrong way, but he absolutely loves it.  It was actually his idea when they started talking about ways to have more room.

X


----------



## JoJo7 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys, much appreciated and some good ideas to consider. Good thinking Nicola - you're right, they will be older again if we did go ahead and by the time we had a child placed with us.

Thanks again
Jojo x


----------

